# Axis VS FMJ



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im having a really hard time deciding what arrow im gonna het before bow season... 
My setup is PSE Stinger 52# 28.5" draw and 100g g5 montec. I would love for 
your input.



Thanks,
Mike


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

C'mon guys help a youngster out please!!!!!!:


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

figure out what total weight of arrow you would like to shoot and go from there. The FMJ's are great...heavy but great...I use them. I think with your setup the Axis might be the ticket the FMJ's might rob you of more speed than your willing to give up.


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

thank you but need more input


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

I have both types of shafts the all carbon shafts seem to be more durable. on my fmj's for whatever reason the aluminum always ends up flared out behind the point


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Setup change*

I am changing my setup to a Hoyt Alphamax Bone Collector 65# 28.5" 100gr G5 Montec CS
next season and I dont have the money to buy another 1/2 dozen arrows so what would work for both setups?


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im going to get the Easton Axis n-fused 400 but I dont know if I want to get realtree or black? Is it worth the extra .8 gpi for camo


----------



## Southern_Iowa (Feb 26, 2008)

I personally wouldn't worry about the camo on them, just makes it harder to find in the grass/timber....Good choice on the axis arrow. Maybe a nice bright white arrow wrap to help keep them visible.

Good luck out there


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you SouthernIowa good luck to you to


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

*More Info*

Can I get some more info please?


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I have used the Nano 340's since they came out. They are rock solid arrows. I like them in black. Easier to pull from tough targets and a little lighter, they are heavy enough for me. I shoot a 30" arrow with a 125 BH.

The FMJ are great arrows but I do not need the extra weight. I have a 30" draw and get plenty of momentum with my set up. My bud shoots the lighter Bemans and he pulls 30" at ~ same weight and my arrows get 2-3" more penetration in the same targets.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Money is the issue at times.:mg: The fmj cost more and what do you get for that, well a heaver shaft great for hunting purpose, pulls easier out of targets,:mg: and the shafts are straighter. I sell both but I shoot the axis, and when I run out of mine, who knows!:zip: If you shoot great now the fmj would be the ticket to shooting as good or better.:darkbeer:

Pat


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

what about the easton flat line? that would work good with you set up!


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

No im sticking with axis arrows for the penetration and slim tech


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## boxer-man (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm shooting the axis in-fused 400 and love them.I would suggest saving the money and going with the black shaft.Thay are much nicer to remove old vanes from than the camo.


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Ttt*

ttt


----------

